# Jaguar' Babies (Updated 9/7)



## Jaguar

Some of you may have seen that I adopted 5 gorgeous babies from Ema on her thread, but for those who didn't, here they are! They were born February 26th, so they are now SIX months old!

The girls:








Gabby (Gabrielle) - Originally was Grabby, because of her tendency to grab and pull my fingers into the cage. She seems to be the alpha. She's very bossy, demanding, and of course, grabby - she grabs and pulls my hands and clothing into the cage whenever I'm nearby. She's very sweet though, and loves being scratched.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Ona - Total sweetheart. Originally was beige hooded but faded out to siamese! She is a sweetheart and often bullied by Gabby, but at the end of the day, they're best friends. She is a bit more laid back than the other girls and likes to sleep in the tunnels. She's always the one to get squeezed out if there's no room, lol.









Luna - Loves her wheel like no other, runs on it almost non stop. She's very active and runs it in the middle of the night while everyone else is asleep. She loves to play with my hand and will play peek a boo with me through the tunnels.









Cami - Loves to sniff and climb on my hands. Also very squeaky when grabbed and touched. She's an escape artist and very inquisitive and mischievous. She likes to climb the doors when I open the cage and hang out on top of the cage.

Boys:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Leno (Lee-no) - Friendly and laid back boy, absolutely loves Miles, even when Miles uses him as a pillow. He is still fairly shy, but once I coax him out of the cage he is a sweetheart.









Miles - My first rat, and my heart rat. Huge sweetheart, loves to be scratched and lick my hand. Year and 4 months old. He knows his name very well, and always runs up to the cage doors to meet me when I walk by. He knows when he gets in trouble for being rough with Leno and has this innocent deer-in-headlights look every time haha.


----------



## Nekopan

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

Kielbasa (the boy I got from the same litter) is a bit skittish too, but friendly. He tolerates handling but doesn't seem to love it (yet). The one I got from the other (rex) litter, however, has no fears at all and can't seem to get enough human interaction.


----------



## Sw0rd Raver

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

awe, so cute.  and no names yet for the girls, eh? well, i base my ratties names from old myths and short-hand versions of longer names but here are a few that i hope you'll like; Artemis * Goddess from the tale of the 12 Labours of Herakles*, Naim * from the Irish myth Oisin in the Land of Forever Young*, Freyja * principal Goddess of love of the Vanir from Northern European legends*, and Asta. hope that helped a bit.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

I do love the name Freya, haha. That's the name of my favorite Final Fantasy IX character, who is actually a rat in the game too  Not too sure who it would suit yet, but definitely a consideration! Thanks


----------



## leesha

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

Adorable babies!  Here are a few names that came to mind ... 

Juliet/Juliette
Ona
Lea 
Gia


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

Ona is adorable, thanks 

Just a little update, the girls are doing great... Hyper and destructive, most active between 3 and 7 AM, keeping me up all night haha  Trying to get them to change over bit by bit though. They are a bit rough when they play with eachother. Squeaky and loud haha

Boys are doing awesome as well, cage is all hardware clothed and Leno and Miles have been in it together for almost 4 days now... Only a few minor play fights, haven't had to separate them or intervene at all. They play wrestle sometimes, it's super cute when Leno has Miles pinned because he's so much smaller haha  So glad their intro went well, huge weight off my shoulders with that.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

Here's a little video of the girls exploring the cage and saying hi to Miles. The title is supposed to say "'girls" but I made a typo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cW5-Nwfjy5E

I wasn't talking because they are still a bit spooky and run away when I talk to them XD

There is one of the boys but I need to edit it before I upload it ^^


----------



## toby

*Re: My New Babies! (Constantly updating - Need help with names)*

they're real cuties.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

Uploaded new pictures of everyone. Three of the girls are still unnamed so I would still love suggestions. Their personalities are really starting to show and they are as playful and destructive as ever. They are loving their Harlan Teklad - the Mazuri is always last to be eaten in the bottom of the dish.


----------



## molly-lilly

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

They are absolutely adorable! Hope you find names for them soon, I'm struggling to find names for mine too


----------



## KeikokuUrahara

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

*Awws, such cute ratties. <3
I'm jealous. xD*


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

Hey Rylee,

The babies have grown so much! And they are so cute. One of their brothers TR Kahula who I still have, is turning out to be a siamese masked. I contacted the woman who bred TR Buck and she said there is siamese but its from more than 8 generations ago.

I was struggling for names too, so I decieded to name their siblings after alcoholic drinks. Theres Kahula, Whiskey, Scotch (whos a rescue, not sibling) and Baileys.


----------



## lml8787

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

I LOVE Leno's markings, and Miles is so cute! You are so lucky to have such cuties.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*










d'aww. haha. they're getting along so great.


----------



## lml8787

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

i love this picture! so cute!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

Too cute. Leno is very handsome!


----------



## Speedboat

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

The siamese/himi girl Kem'falla or Felicity.

The two blue girls..the first girl Cleo and the other Cami.

The are all just too cute!
-Hilary


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*










Thanks for the name suggestions! Cami is adorable, I think it suits the capped girl most  I'll try it and see if it sticks!


----------



## brandie

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

Super Cute! I love this pic!
My girls do the same thing. 
The all pile on top of each other to sleep in their roll a nest ball.


----------



## Simisama

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*

Adorable!

I think the siamese-looking one could be named Leila...

The second one (with food crumbs in her eye lol) could be Abigail or Abby..

And the third could be Kiki. I just love that name! : )


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: My New Babies! (New Photos - Still Need Name Help!)*










Gabby, Cami, and .. Luna? (still struggling with her name) squished in one of their tunnels  Ona was using the litter box or she would've been squeezed in there too.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 5/23)*

Adorable! They are growing so quickly!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 5/23)*










They love those tubes way too much... Seems I'm going to have to make some bigger ones soon


----------



## clarry

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/1)*

Mine do the same, I have really similar ones and all 4 of mine pile into one, even though theres another one and a cube in the cage. Its really funny when there are 3 rats in the tube and the 4th tries to get in and the rest squeel and squeak and moan until they all fit in and settled lol


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/1)*

Omg, that's too cute!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/1)*

Adorable! Have you decieded on names for them all yet?


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/1)*

That's exactly what they do Clarry, lol! Either they all squeeze in or poor Ona gets shoved out and goes in one of the other tunnels haha.

Yes I have Ema  All their names are final now.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/1)*









Grabby Gabby being... well, grabby









They like to eat the peas from the inside of the pods and save the shells for later.









Eating her lettuce in peace









Cami also attempting to eat her lettuce in peace









Attempting a difficult maneuver


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









On the lookout for lettuce thieves









Wondering where all the loud noises outside are coming from









Being an escape artist as usual









Digging in the food dish for more peas









Luna and her wheel









I didn't make this mess... I swear...









Caught in the act









Also attempting a difficult maneuver 









Omnomnom









Here, let me clean that for you...









And... that's Ona.









Being her typical lazy self.


----------



## leesha

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

They are getting so big! Adorable pictures.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Hehe beautiful pictures! Do you mind if I steal for the website? I love all their names, and Cami's head marking looks like a sword! I especially love Lunas colour and markings!


----------



## Nekopan

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Cami looks so much like Kielbasa. They're all so cute!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Yeah, they are getting to be big brats but they are still tiny in comparison to how much Leno has grown! I'll get some pictures of him soon as well. I was going to say that Cami and Kielbasa looked very similar, I saw his pictures on your thread 

And go ahead Ema ;D


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Well they are brother and sister after all! How are their temperments? The girls always seem tiny when you compare them to the boys lol. If Lenos anything like the other boys in his line... hes going to be big! 

Also does Ona have shading at the base of her tail at all? 

Thankies, your beautiful cage always brightens up my web site!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

They are great - the only one that hasn't quite gotten used to being grabbed yet is Leno - like I said though, he is fine once he gets out of the cage. Maybe Miles picks on him and he's nervous about stuff coming towards him XD The girls are super destructive though lol! They chew their liners to death and back.Cage cleaning is a million times easier since I put that grate in their litter box, but the holes are too small as you might be able to see so I need to get some bigger hardware cloth.

& She does - it's dark around the base of her tail with a crooked sort of faded line going up her back. I think it's slowly fading out to the point also.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx5NCJBQN_w

Here's a video of Luna going for a 3-minute run on her wheel. She can go like this for hours - some nights I have to take it out because she just doesn't stop  None of the other girls use it, which is funny. I call it -her- wheel.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

I have to admit though... I'm considering getting another boy. I love the girls to death but I think that in the future I'm going to stick to males. I also feel a little bad for Leno sometimes, because he is still young and wants to play but Miles is getting old and not always up to it. I don't know when I'll be in Kelowna next though. I'm going to a concert on July 11th but I think I'm taking the bus so I won't be able to take anyone back with me. ;D I'll keep in touch with you though.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Oh my, Luna looks exactly like her aunty Firkin'! Shes so cute! *steals*

The girls should mellow as they mature, their grandmom is a total smush now (but was a fearless explorer up until about 5/6 months of age) ... but I agree with you its the boys that have that extra special place in my heart. And they just get better with age <3

More ratties is always an excellent idea! Whenever your heading my way just give me a shout  I'd most likely want to order a custom hammie or two from you at the same time, kill two birds with one stone. I'd also like to gather some little treats for you to take back for your fur babies.


----------



## Nekopan

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

I can always let you know if/when my boyfriend or his relatives are coming out. I think he's heading to Castlegar for Fathers Day weekend, but he's taking the bus (though I bet he wouldn't be opposed to smuggling a baby on)!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Oh wow, a possible ratty train!  How exciting! 

When is fathers day? I currently have three of Leno's brothers... Kahula, Whiskey and Mojo. All three can be timid at times, so between myself (and soon to be their new foster momma Kyla) they are getting extra socialization ... and I also have rescue Scotch (From petstore stock) who is just a week older than Leno and also grew up with him. Hes super outgoing and friendly! A little on the small side for his age, but otherwise in good health. 

I also have an upcoming litter, due around June 8th/9th. But wont be ready for another five weeks after that.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

I was looking at your website earlier... Whiskey is super cute  I wanna steal him haha. I don't have any solid colored rats now!

I think Fathers Day is June 20... ???


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

Figured it was the boys' turn ;D









Little Leno isn't so little any more...









Checking out Miles' brush









Fuzzbutt... Literally









His hidey hole









Aww









Aww x2









And last but not least, big ol' Miles









Who rarely ever leaves my lap!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/3)*

And more girls... They're just too funny 









They heard me getting up...









This is how they greet me! "Where's our food?!"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Rat attack!









And then they start climbing on me









And pulling on my clothing









Argh!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/5)*

Whiskey is a good choice, hes a beautiful color and very sweet. He did have a random case of mites last month, which I treated with Revolution. Other than that hes in great health, and has had alot of one on one time as he is housed in my bedroom! I will have to take better pics, hes much more handsome than his pictures let on! He is Leno and the girls full brother, from the same litter! 

I'll wait to hear back from Kyla before making any definate plans tho. That would be really aweomse if a rat train could be set up for you! Kyla is also soon to be a foster home for our rattery, which is a great help and enabling us to save more ratties!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/5)*

Sounds good, I'm sure Leno will love that  If not, I'm sure my sister will be going there at least once this summer and we could always arrange something then. Thanks!


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/5)*

Leno is adorable. The very last picture of him is poster-boy material.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/5)*

He really is, lol! I got the lens for my good camera back so it's time for another ratty photoshoot after I clean the cages today


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/5)*

Oooooh, I can't wait to see!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/5)*

I'll have to take them tomorrow instead. Roofers showed up to replace our roof while it was sunny out, so the yard is a disaster :-[ wanted to do the pics outside.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/7 Photoshoot)*

Photos as promised! Didn't get to the boys because it started storming and poor Luna was really hit by the heat :-[


























































































































































Poor Luna did NOT like the heat outside :-[ She was woozy and started drooling on the table so I took her inside and gave her some frozen peas to cool down. We were only out there for about 45 minutes and they were in the shade in their cage until I put them each out on the table. She's doing fine now though, climbing the bars and eating like normal, so I guess she was just a bit overheated


----------



## VictorianVanity

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/7 Photoshoot)*

What wonderful pictures. What camera do you use, those look fantastic!

Poor Luna. I'm glad she cooled off and recovered.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/7 Photoshoot)*

It's a Canon Rebel XTi, with a 50mm 1.8 macro lens :3 I'm glad she's back to normal, too.


----------



## hansloas

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/7 Photoshoot)*

I want a 50mm 1.8 macro. D: I have a nikon d90. Only, I lost the charger. So, now I'm working with my Nikon D40. 
But, I love your pictures  They are very photogenic ratties. <3


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/7 Photoshoot)*

Aww i love those pictures. I wish I could get my little girls out for pictures but I think they'd run away but I did take tilly out for some today.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/7 Photoshoot)*

I took extra safety precautions to make sure they wouldn't jump/fall off the table and escape. The whole area was surrounded in plywood but it all went well


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/19)*












They are too funny when they have their dominance squabbles. I think Leno is going to end up being the boss once he's bigger than Miles!


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/19)*

Aw! Leno was always my fav!


----------



## leesha

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/19)*

They're getting so big and beautiful.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/19)*

Hes getting so big!  What do you think of his conformation now he has grown a bit?


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/19)*

I don't know much about that stuff but he seems to be filling out nicely!

I took the girls outside today, and once again the boys got ripped off, 'cause it started storming as soon as it was their turn to come outside  You can tell by the end of the photos that it got pretty miserable outside. I'll take the boys first next time!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/23)*

Beautiful pictures! The girls look great! 

Poor Miles and Leno, but it looks like the girls had a lot of fun. I especially love the pic where they are all insisting on being in that igloo at the same time!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/23)*

Haha yeah, that was hilarious  I don't even know why I put that pathetic igloo out there, guess just cause it was there ???

My mom had a garden show on Sunday, so I took advantage of all the people there to take the rats outside and show them off  Only had two people say "Ew", most were very interested and surprised to see them as pets  Miles was very popular, especially since he was sitting and playing with our dog Bandit the entire time. People thought that was very amusing too.











And today I took the girls out of the FN to clean it a bit and they decided to make themselves at home in the travel cage. Luna was sleeping rather comfortably with her face squished against the cage bars which I thought was pretty funny.


----------



## margar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

None of your pics are showing up for me...


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

Hm... Make sure you don't have images from Photobucket blocked somehow, or you could try clearing your browser's cache? Depends on what browser you're using


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

I can see them all no problems! Is that Miles with Bandit? Adorable!


----------



## toby

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

i can see them no problem, they are gorgeous.


----------



## margar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

I can see them now- must be an issue with my work computers. (and I shouldn't be on here at work anyway, lol)


adorable!


----------



## hshelton

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

Your dog looks exactly like my boyfriends dog sidney lol but we can't even let her near my boyfriends ferret, much less my rats, its a good thing they don't live at his house. But that picture of your girls squished together are so cute!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 7/23)*

Been almost a month since an update, hrm... Been pretty busy 

Some of these pictures are from a couple days ago, before Gabby's ear tragedy :-[ 






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























The rest are from today.


----------



## hansloas

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

Poor Gabby!!! Very precious girls you have, Jaguar. :]


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

Beautiful pics as always Rylee, how are you finding their temperaments?


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 6/29)*

More pictures of the monsters...  my boyfriend and i put them in a laundry basket with cardboard tubes, towels, and lots of hidden yogies... they had a blast


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/04)*

got blueberries tonight... they sure love them  i also used a bit of vegetable oil to make the hinges open a bit easier and they were licking it off them :


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/09)*

You got some great snaps there Rylee! They are all looking healthy and extremely happy.


----------



## leesha

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/09)*

They are all so cute, but Ona and Leno are my faves!


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/09)*

Let the lovely ladies out on a blanket in my shower since they've taken up chewing and ripping up my carpet when they're out in my room... :


----------



## eddricksmommy101

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/29)*

Awwwwwww. I love their sweet little faces!

 Can i eat up your little dalmatian looking one?

SO CUTE


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/29)*

Leno? 

Who I might add, is getting HUGE! and has also decided he's going to be a hormonal bugger and stick his teeth on me every time I put my hand on him in the cage. Fine once I get him out though. : He'll get neutered once he's solo.


----------



## Kiko

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/29)*

He's a squisher lol.

I LOVE Miles markings, he is such a pretty rat.


----------



## eddricksmommy101

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/29)*

EEEEEP!!!


OMigosh i LOVE him! 

*gives a yogie*


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/29)*

I love him too... except when he bites me 

Made some mashed blueberry and banana oatmeal for everyone today... The ladies sure aren't very lady like when it comes to eating : Savagely grabbing and biting my fingers lol. The boys were asleep (as usual) so I didn't bother them for pictures.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: Jaguar' Babies (Updated 8/30)*










the boys... too cute


----------



## eddricksmommy101

Omigosh. HOW CUTe


----------



## Kiko

Your killing me with these adorable pictures xD
I love the one of the rat getting slapped in the face to get the food on your finger.


----------



## leesha

Kiko said:


> Your killing me with these adorable pictures xD
> I love the one of the rat getting slapped in the face to get the food on your finger.


I thought that was precious too!


----------



## Alethea

The love the facial markings that Leno has


----------

